# BORDEAUX | Projects & Construction



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Merci pour cette superbe MAJ !


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Honolulu (Mar 30, 2014)

absolument incroyable! il faudrait que Paris commence a se rattraper


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## arno-13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Great projects for Bordeaux 

Why did the thread restart ? I thought there was already one, but i can't find it anymore.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Aranou (Apr 29, 2009)

Je ne connais Bordeaux que de passage. Pourtant j'ai toujours pensé que c'est une ville magnifique pour y vivre. 
Merci pour le thread!


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Bordeaux is totally booming these years ! Taking a walk around the bridges (pont de pierre and Chaban) gives an idea of the projects and the vision of a soon major 1 million inhabitant european city.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ Any render yet of this project?


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## desi1 (May 6, 2011)

Tout ça est bien beau mais je vois peu de construction de logements à Bordeaux. C'est pourtant le coeur du problème pour cette métropole (et les autres).


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Good :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*- Bordeaux | Centre Musulman -*

*- Bordeaux | Muslim Center -
*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733037

:cheers:​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*Projet vainqueur des AIRES MATEUS

Winning project by AIRES MATEUS*





































Source: http://www.publico.pt/cultura/noticia/aires-mateus-vence-projecto-para-mesquita-em-bordeus-1637557#/3​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*Fédération Musulmane de la Gironde:* http://islam-bordeaux.fr/pages/1/site_officiel_accueil_federation_musulmane_de_la_gironde_fmg

*Muslim federation of the Gironde:* http://islam-bordeaux.fr/pages/1/site_officiel_accueil_federation_musulmane_de_la_gironde_fmg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^​
Concernant le Centre Musulman de Bordeaux, il va coûter 24,5 Millions € et il va avoir pour près de 12'000 mètres carrés.

Regarding the Muslim Center of Bordeaux, it will cost € 24.5 million and it will be nearly 12,000 square meters.

*Site internet des AIRES MATEUS:* http://www.airesmateus.com/

*AIRES MATEUS sur Wikipédia:* http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aires_Mateus

:cheers:


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

incredible city :cheers:
i'm dazzled


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Bordeaux va être incroyable d'ici 5-10 ans


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

I really love the sustainable drive and revitalization of urban areas in Bordeaux :cheers:


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice and sober, as i like :yes:!


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

*International Spa Center, Project* :cheers:


Kundun_FR said:


> *Lormont : Les Cascades de Garonne *
> 
> (source : ObjectifAquitaine


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

malgré un ralentissement nombre de gros projets se feront sur BM, le plus gros étant le pont JJ Bosc en phases d'études pré-opérationnelles
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/694-collec...ses-depenses-et-finalise-ses-grands-chantiers


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

stade quasiment fini, restent 2/3 détails à fignoler
http://www.nouveau-stade-bordeaux.com/15-actualites/203-2015-derniere-ligne-droite.html


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

les travaux vont prendre de l'ampleur sur la gare coté belcier
http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/01/09/a-belcier-la-gare-s-efface-1791169-2780.php


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Check out this tremendous photo report from Bordeaux: https://crisbasan.exposure.co/bordeaux

The author is a Romanian photographer more famous for erotic photography - turns out architecture in bare stone can be extremely sensual...


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Bordeaux Euratlantique


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

tandis que les fondations de JJ Bosc (sondages) sont lancées, on apprécié déjà le magnifique pont Chaban


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

le 1/01 voici comment était la CCV qui a bcp avancé depuis






il y aura un ponton pour les bateaux au pied de la CCV


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

voici les photos du jour sur la newsletter, la charpente va monter sur la tour de la CCV


----------



## clouchicloucha (Nov 18, 2008)

^^ What is this black cladd? wasn't it supposed to be quite yellow?
should it be isulation?


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

now just isolation it will be covered by aluminium and glass then


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

est-ce que vous êtes passés récemment sur le secteur des BAF? quid des chantiers c'est silence radio?
de mémoire le gros chantier lacé est la rue Lucien Faure (qui pour rappel aurait du se faire en 2012), je suis très inquiet de voir les retards pris voir le semi abandon de projets (quid de la place Latule), faute de moyens? Ont-ils démoli les hangars H27&co pour le cinéma, quid de l'hôtel Seekoo ou face à la CCV, du musée de la Mer, de la parcelle Fradin? Des retours des premiers habitants aussi? j'ai hâte de voir finies les premières sentes et les premiers ilots pour voir comment çà va prendre?
d'autre part sur le site de Influence ont-ils démoli les silos face à Cap Sciences?
bref svp des news et des photos


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

the future tower has its own site now !
http://www.tour-innova.com/


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

wah very nice rendering, and glad to see my photos also here (amart


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Nouveau stade de Bordeaux is absolutely beautiful.

The contemporary architecture boom of Bordeaux is beautiful too.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## superfunki (Apr 29, 2015)

awesome how the old city is enriched with modern architecture


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

list of the architects in Bassins à Flots 
http://www.bordeaux2030.fr/node/518
New Hangars and projets at Bassins à Flots 
Et voici les photos des hangars de la plaque portuaire que je trouve bien sympas 
hangars G2 et G3, de Kaufman&Broad
http://www.julien-monfort.com/projets/a … x-hangars/




idée aussi de l'aménagement des quais

on est à hauteur de l'IBoat +/-


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks nice. I wish the buildings were a little taller though.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Cité du vin construction updates


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

New wooden high rise potential in Bordeaux?
Il s'agit de la parcelle 8,4 près de Armagnac, donc d'autres surprises sont à venir ?
http://issuu.com/bordeaux-euratlantique/docs/communique_immeublebois


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Wine Museum façade clad in progress


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Some Updates for Bordeaux Euratlantique I posted in the forum PSS archi Bordeaux


autre détail qui me plait, la place Guyart qui laisse entendre une démolition des ilots pourris (sauf le bel immeuble d'angle café Marlène).

Petit besf of, je mettrai le reste plus tard, notez aussi les émergences (tours  prévues en orange visiblement 

Centre d'affaires, projet inédit à cet emprise visiblement mais très prometteur sur ce rendu !

parking silo du quai de Paludate 500 places!


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Plan Guide Belcier de février 2015

Peu de réactions étonnamment malgré tous ces rendus? Voici d'autres projets avec le calendrier illustré des travaux qui est assez facile à suivre, bcp de chantiers en vue. le gros des espaces publics se fera fin 2015 début 2016 si tout va bien.
Ilot Jardins de l'Ars Clairsienne

Chantiers déjà engagés (+ immeuble Villa Vernet rue Jouhaux le long du tram C)

chantiers 2e trimestre 2015


Chantiers en 2016 dont la Tour Innova groupe Carle (qui visiblement (cf post plus haut) ne sera pas isolée dans ce secteur !!!


chantiers 2017 avec l'arrivée de la LGV

Quelques avancées sur l'ilot Amédée

et L'ilot Armagnac 2


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Like i said Bordeaux has something apart in France :cheers:
I make all my possible to go there to start a new life


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Good option, if they develop jobs, it's a great spot


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Wine museum in Video
http://france3-regions.blog.francetvinf … quais.html


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

some photos of the clad
http://france3-regions.blog.francet...isations-du-vin-visible-depuis-les-quais.html


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

CB31 said:


> *Millésima & Sobovi headquarter* | Quartier Bordeaux Sud | Euratlantique | Architect Brochet-Lajus-Pueyo | 10,3 M€ | Opening 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, this just highlights the aesthetic deterioration of Western architecture.

A modern shambles built right alongside a building of true, classical beauty.

How was this allowed to happen?


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

CB31 said:


> ^^
> 
> Non-winning project



Too bad it wasn't chosen. Looks awesome.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

impressive urban regeneration in Bordeaux since 10 years 
file:///Users/airbnb/Downloads/baches_recto-verso_fr_7.pdf
spectaculaire changements dans la ville non sur ces photos?


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Croix du Palais extension in Mériadeck


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Hall renovation for the Gare st Jean 


1/4 de la halle à peine dépasse désormais

sur le toit on voit des structures?


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Cité du Vin update in july 3rd


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Froozen photo from pss, the end of the factory Lesieur for the Influence program housing


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Bordeaux Is in the Midst of a Dazzling Building Boom*

New constructions and exciting renovations are happening all over the sleepy wine region. Here are the five most interesting

SOURCE: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...x-is-in-the-midst-of-a-dazzling-building-boom


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

LAN renovated towers in Lormont
http://www.dezeen.com/2015/07/17/la...ist-tower-blocks-sliding-translucent-windows/
http://www.dezeen.com/2015/03/24/ba...clad-genicart-housing-estate-bordeaux-france/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ sadly the articles don't show "before" pics, only "after", I was curious. good job though, I'm sure


----------



## Steveldn79 (Jun 30, 2015)

French should be really proud of their Civil works, you have great infrastructure development. Look how must stress and drama it is to build some rail lines here in the UK!





CB31 said:


> ^^


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Planning of public space works in Euratlantique (official site):
travaux Belcier en 2015

travaux en 2016, avec le début du pont JJ Bosc

le gros des voiries se fera en 2017

et rénovation interne de la gare st Jean en parallèle de Belcier


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.vues-aeriennes-bordeaux.fr/
Nice aerial views of Belcier aera


and Bègles

id=428712terresneuvessudvueduciel2015.png]







[/URL]


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Euratlantique the docks (Quai de Paludate) will change a lot in few years 
http://exitpaysagistes.com/2015/05/bel-operation-des-berges-de-saint-jean-belcier/


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

It should be reminded that bordeaux has the best quality of life in France


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.vues-aeriennes-bordeaux.fr/
Notre ami Jacques Rouaux nous a fait une nouvelle série magnifique de photos je pense en aout (on voit que les silos ont disparu et le H21 en partie), on y voit les ponts ( d'Aquitaiune et Chaban), les quais de Brazza bien déblayés et la rue Lucien Faure en pleins travaux
http://api-photo.fr/etudes-posters/phototheque-menu/category/211-08-15-braemer


spectaculaire le chantier de Influence, l'ilot est conséquent et on aura visiblement une sente en perpendiculaire

chartrons et bacalan

rue Lucien Faure


cité du vin


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

You can check the official site http://www.bordeaux-euratlantique.fr/concertation/
there is a power point that displays the calendar of the works.
In the section 2015 they say the majority of the main road works will start in 2016 for the docks of Paludate and 2017 for the Jardin de l'Ars.

http://www.bordeaux-euratlantique.f...ue-ZAC-Bdx-StJ-Belcier-du-12-février-2015.pdf

Les dates de la concertation

2015

– juillet : concertation sur le projet de Belvédère Garonne-Eiffel

– mai/juin : enquête publique sur la grande salle de spectacle à Floirac (Bordeaux Métropole)

– 12 février : Point d’étape projet urbain de la ZAC Bordeaux Saint-Jean Belcier
Consulter la présentation faite lors de cette soirée, en cliquant ici


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

For sure, it will start soon. in fact some demolitions were made in the Quay of Paludate: abattoirs, hangars Bayle (Mazars office),... and in the Jardins de l'Ars. Let's see what we will see, 2016 will be the big switch to the main works 
Probably many works will continue after the TGV arrival mid 2017.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Troilus from PSS put some photos in august of Cité du Vin


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Some views from the nice Hostorical center
Cours du Chapeau Rouge

Grand Théâtre 

Miroir d'Eau

Basilique st Michel

Cathérdale Pey Berland


rue st James

Porte Cailhau


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

nice photos from the quay's 

And the Wine Museum


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Facebook CCV, the clad is progressing !


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice photos France3 Aquitaine for the Cité du vin
http://france3-regions.blog.francet...leuse-de-ce-projet-hors-norme-a-bordeaux.html


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

The Cité du Vin :


© Jean-Pierre Stahl


© Jean-Pierre Stahl


© Jean-Pierre Stahl

Source : http://france3-regions.blog.francet...du-vin-un-chantier-titanesque-a-bordeaux.html


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

CCV
http://france3-regions.blog.francet...du-vin-un-chantier-titanesque-a-bordeaux.html



© Jean-Pierre Stahl


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Ginko quartier phase 4
http://www.bordeaux-metropole.fr/si...nseildeCommunaute_2/2014/2014_02_14/P0FHP.pdf
http://www.bordeaux2030.fr/bordeaux-et-vous/vos-travaux/evaluation-environnementale
http://www.aquitaine.developpement-...1533A_ecoquartier_GINKO_demande_cle639ebd.pdf
çà n'a pas l'air mal sur les rendus en tout cas. Détail discret, manque de moyens je suppose, la salle de Fitness a été enlevée dans le projet du gymnase...


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Futurs 3 hangars planned on Bassins à Flots instead of the actual demolished H21 et H27 
http://www.bureauxlocaux.com/annonce/location-bureaux-bordeaux-33000--159-135768.php


http://www.bureauxlocaux.com/annonc...&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=produits


http://www.bureauxlocaux.com/annonce/location-bureaux-bordeaux-33000--159-135770.php


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

some nice projects in Bordeaux
http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/09/16/en-images-a-quoi-ressemblera-bordeaux-dans-10-ans-2126014-2780.php


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Green Station from Nexity in Jardins de l'Ars, Euratlantique
http://www.nexity.fr/immobilier/particuliers/acheter/bordeaux-euratlantique


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Promenade ste Catherine, one of the best city center urban renewal projects, in the former printers aera of the newspaper SudOuest. 
http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/redevco-inaugure-la-promenade-sainte-catherine-a-bordeaux-30103834
http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/10/09/u...-sainte-catherine-a-bordeaux-2149650-2780.php
Sud ouest photos of the opening event




Fontaine


am


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Architecturally it looks splendid, but it's disappointing to see the likes of C&A, McDonalds, Starbucks etc given prominent space, like this, in the heart of the historical area. Lego Store however sounds interesting, I never heard of it, I need to read about it.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Parking and luxury hotel work started in front of the cité du vin
http://www.20minutes.fr/bordeaux/1712335-20151019-bordeaux-amenagement-ilot-fourriere-acheve-2017


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Can't wait to visit Bordeaux once everything's completed


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

*The Cité du Vin *

Pictures by *Philippe Caumes* - Source : https://www.facebook.com/ccv.bordeaux

[1-2]


----------



## cochise75 (Jun 21, 2012)

[2-2]













© Philippe Caumes


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ That building is amazing. :cheers:


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Enfin 2/3/4 architecture dévoile l'immeuble Armagnac bis dont les travaux sont proches
http://www.a234.fr/architecture/project … tlantique/

Immeuble de Bureaux
Bordeaux (33)
ZAC St Jean Belcier – OIN Bordeaux Euratlantique
Tertiaire / BBC 

Maitrise d’ouvrage
ANF Immobilier/ Vinci Immobilier


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Facebook Cité du Vin, clad is almost done


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks to Bdx2030 of pss, here are some photos 
http://www.coveris.fr/cite-des-civilisations-du-vin/
Final rendering 

et la réalité qui s'en rapproche, même si le verre transparent aurait rendu mieux en rosé comme au départ c'était prévu...


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Siège de Fayat sur Garonne Eiffel 
http://www.brenac-gonzalez.fr/fr/projet/siege-de-fayat-bordeaux


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Next


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

new renederings Vinci HQ quai de Paludate
https://www.bnppre.fr/a-louer/burea...tion-bureaux-7360-m2-divisibles-14160162.html
rue Bobillot

rue Cabannac

quai de Paludate

rendu rue Cabannac

cour intérieure

façade sur quai de Paludate


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

New life for the stade Chaban Delmas in City Center! 25000 seats for the rugby team+ housing program and activities!
Adim/ Ferret l'architect?
http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/11/27/l...habitants-n-est-pas-d-accord-2198794-2780.php
http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/11/27/e...-stade-chaban-delmas-devoile-2199549-2780.php


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Nice project but still a lot of uncovered seats unfortunately .


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Gare st Jean renovation and extension from above!
http://www.gares-sncf.com/fr/gare/f.../travaux-projet-gare-bordeaux-saint-jean-2017


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

immeuble Vinci
http://www.sudouest.fr/2015/12/11/palud … 0-2760.php
Halle Eiffage Ponsan
D'ailleurs Nicolas Michelin a enfin actualisé son site avec la Halle Eiffage et de nouveaux rendus.
http://www.anma.fr/fr/projets/2658/


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

i "surkiffe" this city


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The city hall of Bordeaux has chosen the winning project for the redevelopment of the Chaban Delmas stadium & park area. The architects are Pierre & Venezia Ferret.

There will be pedestrianisations, housing (free access, social, student & retirement), shopping, underground parkings, indoors sports facilities. Parc Lescure and the other nearby park will be connected. The architectural clutter will be removed and the heritage parts will be put under the spotlight. The stadium capacity will vary from 34k to 25k (I don't know what's that supposed to mean). Boxes will be inserted in the main stand and a big VIP reception area will be done in the Southern end. Under the Northern end there will be a gym.

The project will be submitted for final voting of the city council in February 2016. 
































































http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/no...t-l-avenir-du-stade-chaban-delmas-de-bordeaux


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

How it is now:
































































(same source)


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## alban20 (Jan 4, 2016)

nice


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I wonder, if Juppé becomes president of France next year, what happens with Bordeaux?


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

juppé has 0% to become president.
He should stay at bordeaux because he makes with his team a very good job!


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I think it is obvious that the next president of France will be from the right side of the political spectrum, so it would be good if it was a balanced person with a lot of administrative achievemets, instead of a fearmonger populist. But I don't know much about Juppé, I hope he fits the bill as I described it.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice to see (here: http://www.journaldunet.com/economie/magazine/1169776-villes-les-plus-endettees/) that all this public investment is happening in Bordeaux without generating much debt. Currently the debt of Bodeaux is only the tenth in France in absolute numbers (284M euro), behind Argenteuil, Reims, Saint-Etienne, Lille (411M), Lyon (424M), Nice (507M), Levallois (! 544M), Marseille (1.85Bn) and Paris (4.17Bn). In relative debt (per inhabitant), Bordeaux doesn't appear in the top 20 list in that article.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

luxury place is the good way


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

9 projects for a 50m tower in q wooden structure
http://www.20minutes.fr/bordeaux/17...ue-deux-grands-immeubles-ossature-bois-projet


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Bordeaux gare st Jean renovation and extension
http://www.garebordeauxsaintjean2017.fr/actu-chantier/extension-cote-belcier-le-chantier-progresse/
vues de la verrière lors de la visite de la presse
http://www.garebordeauxsaintjean2017.fr/actu-chantier/la-presse-visite-les-chantiers-de-la-gare/
http://www.garebordeauxsaintjean201...mieres-vitres-pour-la-grande-halle-voyageurs/
http://www.garebordeauxsaintjean201...-visite-les-chantiers-de-la-gare/#prettyPhoto


vue générale de la verrière

de couleur bleu gris, quelle belle structure!


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## SöRen2 (Jul 27, 2014)

CB31 said:


> *2nd European Disneyland park to be build in Bordeaux *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



April 1st fool anyone ??? :nuts:


Did you _really_ fall for it ?!?!?


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

New amazing video ! http://www.laciteduvin.com/fr/explorez- … e-cultures


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

The future of the Rive Droite in Bordeaux:
http://bordeaux7.com/envie-de-quartier/57-envie-de-quartier/20614-bastide


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Wooden high rise towsers planned in Bordeaux in details for english speakers 
http://yesicannes.com/bordeaux-eura...-29277/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

New Projects an Cinema Bassins à Flots Rue Lucien Faure
http://www.mallandmarket.com/project/fayat-pitch-les-bassins-a-flot-bordeaux/


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Work in Progress quai de Paludate Euratlantique
Bdx2030 ... photos from pss
Architecture Studio fait de beaux clads, on aurait pu avoir çà en partie haute de la Coté Municipale




zoom sur la Méca aussi qui n'a pas bougé, je crains avec les soucis de finances que çà ne traine...

Belle réussite de l'immeuble de Mazars, au final bien mieux que le projet initialement présenté


Vue inédite du toit de la halle qui sera recouverte d'échafaudages comme la gare st jean (source BX2030)


Dans la halle on voit que le sol a été refait déjà


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

that project of Cinema is awesome, I love the mirror ceilings on the rooftop parking ! ! Hope it gets built !


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Update on the development of bus and trams
http://www.bordeaux-metropole.fr/Actualites/Les-deplacements-metropolitains-en-2025

Mise en 2x3 voies de la rocade en complément
"Bordeaux Métropole collabore avec la Région Aquitaine-Limousin-Poitou-Charentes pour améliorer la desserte de son territoire grâce au réseau ferroviaire (voie ferrée de ceinture, desserte de la rive droite, liaison vers Arcachon)."
Bilan complet des projets de TCSP sur la métropole, on en sait un peu plus 
1/ Le réseau de tramway, qui a déjà connu une augmentation de 33 % de son offre, sera encore étendu avec la ligne D (mise en service d’ici 2019 jusqu’à Eysines-Cantinolle)
2/ Prolongement de la ligne A depuis Mérignac-Centre vers l’aéroport
3/ Liaison Aéroport-Pessac Alouette
4/ Poursuite de la ligne D vers Saint-Médard-en-Jalles à l’étude
5/ Poursuite de la ligne C de Blanquefort vers Parempuyre
6/ Poursuite des études d’optimisation de la ligne Gradignan-Talence-Bordeaux-Cenon par les boulevards
7/ Étude de la création de plusieurs lignes de bus structurantes, avec en premier lieu la ligne de Bus à Haut Niveau de Service « Bordeaux-Saint-Aubin de Médoc »
8/ Étude sur la rive droite d'une ligne « Bassens-Campus » à 23 000 voyageurs par jour
9/ Étude d'une ligne entre les ponts Jacques-Chaban-Delmas et Jean-Jacques-Bosc à 30 000 voyageurs par jour.
10/ Étude d'une ligne de bus ceinturant l’agglomération au-delà de la rocade(Bordeaux-Bacalan, Blanquefort, Le Haillan,l’aéroport de Bordeaux-Mérignac, Pessac Alouette, Gradignan, Villenave-d’Ornon). Elle pourrait être créée en plusieurs étapes, en commençant par le tronçon Gradignan-Pessac Bersol – Aéroport et sa zone d’emplois – Le Haillan."


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Day-40 Cité du Vin!
http://france3-regions.blog.francet...du-vin-le-design-a-lhonneur-a-linterieur.html


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Musée de la Mer et de la Marine Bordeaux (private project Bassins à flots)
http://www.20minutes.fr/bordeaux/1836511-20160429-bordeaux-projet-musee-mer-marine-flot
http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/04/28/b...re-pierre-du-musee-de-la-mer-2344454-2780.php
Photos de Troilus que je remercie vivement!





Maquette


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Millesima HQ quai de Paludate
http://www.blp.archi/projets/financiere-bernard


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

CB31 said:


> *Eurostar confirms plans for the new London - Bordeaux route *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banana: great!! the day when i live in Bordeaux London still be mine! Best cities in the world directly connected centre to centre 4 hours only
:cheers:


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Update on the MVRDV master Plan for Bastide Niel
http://rue89bordeaux.com/2016/05/bastide-niel-ecoquartier-que-bordeaux-attendait/
quelques projets emblématiques ont aussi été dévoilés ce mardi : un « hôtel économique et écolo » de 130 chambres, réalisé par la société Eklo, qui installera aussi son siège social à Bastide Niel ; une entreprise de matériel et logiciel de virtualité, Immersion, déjà installée rive droite, va aussi s’implanter dans le secteur. L’école d’architecture, basée à Talence, pourrait aussi franchir la Garonne.
"services et équipements à 200 m maxi, 35 Ha(surface de MDK en gros), rues apaisées, 3400 logements...80% traversants, chantiers prévus sur 10/12 ans à partir de 2017/2018
http://objectifaquitaine.latribune....-la-zac-bastide-niel.html#xtor=EREC-32280592-[newsletter_objectif_aquitaine]-20140604
...Les logements vont ainsi représenter 67 % de l'opération, le reste se répartissant entre les équipements (15 %), les bureaux (8 %), les commerces (6 %) et l'artisanat (4 %)....
... logements sociaux PLUS-PLAI (25 %), logements sociaux PLS (10 %), accession sociale (10 %), accession modérée (10 %) et logements libres (45 %).

http://www.sudouest.fr/2016/05/03/b...ac-bastide-niel-se-dessinent-2349552-2780.php
"Magasins généraux sud vient d'être déposé, l'aménagement sur 8 700 m2 de plancher ayant été dévolu à l'équipe qui a fait ses preuves à Darwin juste à côté. "
"Au croisement de la rue Hortense et du quai de Queyries, l'îlot Tête noire dévolu à une cinquantaine de logements libres et accession à la propriété n'a pas été attribué ce mardi matin comme prévu : les deux dossiers Launay et Pichet sont au coude à coude."


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Bordeaux will have now 4 tracks in the north for the TGV!


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Edit.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lot E* | Amédée Saint-Germain

*Location :* Bordeaux, Saint-Jean Belcier
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 25 865 m²
*Architects :* Auer Weber / DVVD


























Chantiers en direct | BLOG DES TRAVAUX DE BORDEAUX EURATLANTIQUE


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lot ET2 *| Garonne Eiffel

*Location :* Bordeaux, La Bastide
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* n/a
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 17 500 m²
*Architects :* STUDIOS Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Pont Simone-Veil

Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Length :* 549 m
*Width :* 44 m
*Architects :* OMA

Work recently restarted after being on hold since 2018. The completion of the new bridge is now planned for 2024.


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is the construction progress





Pont Simone-Veil, reprise des travaux - Bordeaux Métropole


Après l’important chantier mené rive gauche, au mois de mars dernier, pour aménager la trémie et le carrefour en tête de pont dans leur configuration quasi-définitive, les travaux de construction de l’ouvrage en tant que tel reprennent.




www.bordeaux-metropole.fr


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Hôtel Melt Bordeaux* | Amédée Saint-Germain

*Location :* Bordeaux, Saint-Jean Belcier 
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2021
*Type :* Hotel
*Floor area :* 3 557 m²
*Rooms :* 278
*Architects :* DATA


























© Alice Lapierre


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Bordonova *| Garonne Eiffel

*Location :* Bordeaux, La Bastide
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 13 086 m² 
*Height :* 45 m
*Floors :* 15
*Architects :* Lambert Lenack / Flint 


























place_belvedere - Devisubox


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Boulevard Moga/ Quais from the former highway it will become a nice walk alongside the Garonne like in city center 








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=846664035974676



































































































































am


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Artémisia

Location :* Bordeaux, Saint-Jean Belcier 
*Status :* Approved
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* University campus
*Floor area :* 14 000 m²
*Architects :* Triptyque


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Silva

Location :* Bordeaux, Saint-Jean Belcier 
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Residential, office 
*Floor area :* 20 194 m² 
*Height :* 56 m
*Floors :* 17
*Architects :* Studio Bellecour / Art & Build

Work recently started.


----------



## Pierre Fontaine (Nov 24, 2020)

*Covivio + Onepoint Campus*
*
Location :* Bordeaux, Jardin de l’Ars
*Status :* Ongoing
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Office, Education
*Floor area :* 20 000 m²
*Architects :* Valode & Pistre Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

MVRDV slots red-walled courtyard into irregularly shaped French housing


Architecture studio MVRDV has completed the irregularly shaped Ilot Queyries housing in Bordeaux, France, which folds around a large red courtyard at its centre.




www.dezeen.com




















































































© Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cap Leeuwin

Location :* Bordeaux, Bassins à Flot
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 15 119 m²
*Architects :* Hessamfar & Vérons, Moon Safari

















































































































© Ivan Mathie


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Pont Simone Veil, in progress



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3506482716142667


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Pont Simone-Veil

Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2024
*Length :* 549 m
*Width :* 44 m
*Architects :* OMA 


















Construction Advances on OMA's Simone-Veil Bridge in Bordeaux


Construction is underway for OMA’s Simone-Veil Bridge in Bordeaux, with the first elements of the metal framework installed on the right bank of the Garonne.




www.archdaily.com




































© Bordeaux Métropole – JB. Menges / A. Sibelait


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*L'Attique de Brienne

Location :* Bordeaux, Saint-Jean Belcier 
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2022
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 11 124 m² 
*Architects :* COSA


































© COSA / Ivan Mathie


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Photo from te webcam today, the building is completed already


----------



## pontbacalan (Jan 30, 2012)

Simone Veil Bridge is half way






RIVES DE FLOIRAC, UN QUARTIER AU CŒUR DE LA MÉTROPOLE







quais270.e-monsite.com




17 AVRIL 2022

deux photos qui témoignent de la progression de l'ouvrage. Quatre piles (chacune comprenant quatre piliers) sont désormais bien visibles depuis notre rive droite, ainsi que l'avancée du tablier métallique.

160 convois exceptionnels routiers arrivant de nuit sur le chantier seront nécessaires pour acheminer l'intégralité des éléments de charpente !

















Rappel de la suite des étapes, 2 changements les berges rive gauche sont déjà prêtes (avec la trémie trop basse), et il y a 4 gros poteaux sous les piles depuis que Bouygues changé de procédé. On en est a mi parcours je pense.














P8 est celle de l'arena rive droite, jusqu'à p4 rive droite, puis P3,2,1 en rive gauche








Avancement actuel des piles (p4 n'est pas encore coulée).









Avancement de la charpente actuel









étapes suivantes avec une inconnue sur la trémie rive droite (abandonnée)?







am


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lot 4.1a* | ZAC Saint-Jean Belcier

*Location :* Bordeaux, Sud 
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2026
*Type :* Residential, office
*Floor area :* 9 647 m² 
*Architects :* archi5, 2PMA


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Rue Bordelaise

Location :* Bordeaux, Sud
*Status :* Proposed
*Estimated completion :* 2027
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Floor area :* 67 000 m²
*Architects :* Maison Edouard François 

Updated renders (previous version) :


----------



## Pierre Fontaine (Nov 24, 2020)




----------

